# Same Old Goofy Fear=New Technology.



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

20 some yrs. ago a couple finally decided to enter my haunted house, The Ravens Grin Inn. Maybe 10 yrs. later they confessed that they were still so apprehensive when doing this that the Wife had left a note under the seat of their car telling the time, date and where they just went, in case I was a serial-killer or a space alien abducting them, I guess?
Then.. just a few nights ago this basically happened again, except now the customer told me after the tour that he had called 3 websites and left his last known GPS location= my house!
The couple the other night were nervous about being here but I re-paid their screams(me having that evil fun scaring them) with much laughter all along the way, and they were very impressed with the time they had here. We talked a long time after the tour too, all 4 of us, my Wife joining in.
Just as they were all calmed down I quickly stood up saying to my Wife, "You have the floor, I'm going to get the hypodermic." As I left the room (For my dog's insulin) My Wife stood there by the door , then turned out all the lights...for just alittle while, my Wife likes "evil fun" too!


----------

